# Name???



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi as ive already posted I have chinchilla babies YAY!!! 
We had 3 but one was ill and sadly passed today:crying:
But we still have 2 left and we think their both girls, I have so many animals I have just run out of names... So I was wondering if any of you had any???


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

pipsqueak and polly


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

lol interesting names:001_tt2: hehe
I do actualy realy like polly, Im definatly considering it, thank you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i preferred pipsqueak


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

haha sorry to disapoint but if I need to take it to the vets I think they would think ive definatly lost it, especialy as its mum is called mulan and dad sephiroth lol all 3 would be totaly odd name overload lol


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a disturbingly long list of potential pet names that I have written down throughout the years (I am a nerd, I know :blushing if you'd like I'd be happy to PM it to you to see if any of them would be a good fit for your other girl?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

French and Saunders!


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Melissa27 said:


> I have a disturbingly long list of potential pet names that I have written down throughout the years (I am a nerd, I know :blushing if you'd like I'd be happy to PM it to you to see if any of them would be a good fit for your other girl?


That would be fantastic thank you


----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

Nancy23 said:


> Hi as ive already posted I have chinchilla babies YAY!!!
> We had 3 but one was ill and sadly passed today:crying:
> But we still have 2 left and we think their both girls, I have so many animals I have just run out of names... So I was wondering if any of you had any???


Lucy and Louise.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Polly, Pistachio, Millie, Chloe, Nifty, Popcorn, Pheobe


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Minnie and Mouse, and OOOOHHHHH how cute are they


----------

